# I am faced with a dilemma



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am faced with a dilemma, I want something I haven’t owned since 1990. What is that? I want a “Plain Jane” 1911A1 Government 45acp to play with or a Dan Wesson Pointman Series 1911 45acp. I have several options to choose from. First, buy a Springfield GI and a used CZ82. Second, buy a Kahr Auto Ordnance 1911 Government and a used CZ82. Third, buy a Rock Island Armory Government and a used CZ82. Lastly is to find a nice Dan Wesson Pointman 45acp. All advice is welcome. Regards, Richard ;D


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

The Dan Wesson.

The CZ82 won't bring you much joy anyway. And when it comes time it'll still be there waiting for you.


----------



## berkbw (Sep 10, 2006)

I think you would be very happy with the RIA. The "plain Jane" GI model is well made and inexpensive. The fancier models are still cost effective.

The customer service is 2nd to none.

b-


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

*What did Richard order?*

Well folks, I went and did it. I ordered the CZ82 from AIM and I bought an RIA off GunsAmerica (see below). I hope they both work out well. Regards, Richard ;D


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your off and running Richard good luck with them both.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

"God made wiskey to keep the Irish from taking over the world." My guess is the Big Guy succeeded  Regards, Richard


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My first impression of the RIA 1911A1 is it is one hell of a gun for the price. Fit seems to be top shelf. Mine is used and it received a two tone Duracoat Finish from Mike Adams Customs. The Duracoat is even and very attractive. The pistol is tight with no side to side slide movement. This pistol is also soft, it feels like it had a carry bevel. The trigger is good with no slack but its pull is a little heavy for my tastes. The magazine that came with the pistol did not operate the slide stop but other magazines do. The irony is that the magazine that came with the pistol seems to work perfectly in my Springer Mil-Spec. 

The exterior of the CZ82 9x18 Makarov is less than perfect but the interior is like new. The only negative I can see is what appears to be a lack of rifling. I plan to shoot it first before I gripe. This pistol is a good choice for lefties as the safety and magazine release are ambidextrous. I can also say the trigger appears to be good and the pistol feels great in my size 12 hands.

I have a full plate for today or I would be at the range with the RIA 1911A1 and the CZ82 9x18 Makarov. More information will follow shortly.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Tarus pt1911 500 an change good stuff.


----------

